# Old school amps with original boxes!



## tiznaki (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey everyone, I was helping a friend transport a car today and make some room in his garage. He asked if I was still into car audio and I said yes. Then he brings down 3 garbage bags from a high shelf and says they are for me. I opened the bag to find a Hifonics Colossus V1, a Rockford Fosgate Punch 150 and a Rockford Fosgate Power 650 Mosfet. I asked if he was sure and he said yes. I told him I was probably just going to sell them and he said he didn't care. When I asked if they worked he said they all worked fine until the day he uninstalled them from different vehicles. Needless to say I thanked him and now I need help from you experts to see if these things are worth anything. You can see pics of the amps here------>blackdiamondphoto's Library | Photobucket


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

like the 650 mosfet


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Holy **** what did you do for this guy? Never mind, can i have the mosfet 650?


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I want the colossus, but I don't have any subs that can handle it.  
if you want to sell it, shoot me a price/ some internal pics. may have to find something that can handle that power


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

I haven't seen a series VI in that condition in a very long time. Good god the RF's are gorgeous too. I would put them on Ebay with an insane price and see how high the bidding goes. then again if they were mine I would never sell them. They would be in a case with lights shining down on them.


----------



## tiznaki (Mar 15, 2005)

TrickyRicky said:


> Holy **** what did you do for this guy? Never mind, can i have the mosfet 650?


He's been a buddy of mine for over ten years. He asked if I could help him pick up a parts car for a 260Z he's restoring. I saw the Z, 10 thousand dollar paint job and all, it's coming along nice. I've never really spoken to him about car audio other than briefly mentioning my wife complaining about any money I spend on it. Lol He's done very well for himself as a contractor and investor, I guess he's trying to help out my marriage.

I've been asked what my asking price is but that's exactly what I was hoping you guys could help me with.  maybe I'll take the advise and pop them up on ebay and let the market decide. I just hate what ebay has become and thought you guys might want first crack at these. 

Would popping the back panel on these to take photos hurt the price if factory seals are broken in the process?


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't no about popping the back, some like some not. You may get a little more on ebay but they don't do it for free and if the buy decides he doesn't like it for any reason makes a claim and gets his money back, can be a lot of trouble. prices go up and down on these 350-650. I bid $500 on the 650 mosfet


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

he could have given those amps to anybody but he chose you, and if you just sell them off and buy some hookers and blow, it's like saying you don't care. 

the reason you got them, was you said you were into car audio and spending too much money on it.

if you convert them into more car audio you do want, like trading the big surfboard for a pair of class D nano that fits your install, that's great, at least if it comes up you'll be able to say his gift of car audio remained intact.

I've given away car audio on several occasions, and when I found out hookers and blow was where the gift ended up, I didn't care much for it. It made me like that person less, and I would not give car audio to them again, even if it was a service payment.

"yeah man! I hooked up those amps in my trunk, and I'm amazed at the old school sound quality, I sure appreciate your generosity" 

sounds better than,


"oh, those amps? yeah, I turned them into cash on ebay and used the money to pay off some parking tickets, thanks man"


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I say you post a F/S ad for that 650 for $500.00 plus shipping and then sell it to the first person who pays your asking price. When a gift is given, the giver can not dictate nor expect certain provisions will be met, unless this is stated upon the given. When I give gifts of cash, I don't say this is for you but only if you spend it on........


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn well put me in line for the 650, lol, at 500.00.


----------



## tiznaki (Mar 15, 2005)

Well I don't use blow and have never been with a hooker but now that you bring it up it sounds awesome. jk he's been my friend for awhile and I've helped him multiple times with all sorts of things. He's offered me money before but I don't charge my friends for helping them out. I think he gave me the amps because he knew I'd take that over cash. What I plan to do is use whatever money I make and buy a new camera I've been eyeing for awhile. 

As far as I'm concerned a gift is a gift, there should be no strings attached. I was once given a $400 pocket knife from a coworker for welding some side steps on his truck. He freaked out when I had it shoved in my pocket and was using to cut boxes. He said it should be hanging on the wall or in a display case. I have no use for a knife that sits on the wall or amps I don't intend to use but a new Canon 5d mark III on the other hand or some hookers and blow. lol


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've got a friend like that, if he deems it useless to him, it's free to any of his friends no matter its value. Those type of friends are hard to come by. You walked into a goldmine with those amps. I would urge you to sell those here in the community. At least you can rest at night knowing they went toa good homethat won't abuse them.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

that 650 is looking sweet... at $500.00, I might have to thrown an extra twenty on that!!!
Makes me think about little bit!!! I need one of these plus two power 1000. 
I wont get in this race, I will leave it alone! My time is not here just yet, its coming thought!


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

one more dollar


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a nib camera that may suit your needs in trade. Oh and a dollar added to that also as an incentive.


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Ha, Now it's getting expensive.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

If you sell them here it's not guaranteed that the buyer won't abuse it. Be weary of a certain buyer on these forums that is known to buy amps, stress test them, and then demand a full refund when they blow the amp.

Just be careful who you sell to, either here of on eBay. It's the internet, shady people lurk everywhere.

Nice amps and score btw. I hear you on the whole "wife bitching about spending on car audio" thing.


----------



## tiznaki (Mar 15, 2005)

There seems to be a consensus as to what the 650 is worth. Does anyone have an idea of what I should ask for the colossus and Punch 150?

On a side not I spoke to my friend about the conversation on here and he said he does not care if I did spend the money on hookers and blow. lol


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

for the punch 150, I'd say 125-200 bucks. I know thats a big difference, but it depends on how bad someone wants it. being clean and having the box is a big plus. 

sending you a PM on the colossus


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Colossus can probably bring you as much as the Mosfet 650. They are both wanted by certain people....especially if it comes in its original box.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Those are nice!!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> I say you post a F/S ad for that 650 for $500.00 plus shipping and then sell it to the first person who pays your asking price. When a gift is given, the giver can not dictate nor expect certain provisions will be met, unless this is stated upon the given. When I give gifts of cash, I don't say this is for you but only if you spend it on........


when I give others cash, I agree, there's no responsibility tied to the gift.

and I can respect your position and agree with it on many levels.

I'm just saying I have been exactly in the position of giver, and getter on car audio and when I give I do have the expectation that I've advanced someone in my hobby, I've promoted car audio as it's my area and concern.


if they don't want anything to do with my hobby, they should state that right off, and I won't pay them for their help with things from my hobby, I'd pay them cash.

I guess it's like re-gifting in a way, there's right and wrong on either side.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

tiznaki said:


> There seems to be a consensus as to what the 650 is worth. Does anyone have an idea of what I should ask for the colossus and Punch 150?
> 
> On a side not I spoke to my friend about the conversation on here and he said he does not care if I did spend the money on hookers and blow. lol


then he doesn't have any emotional interest left in the car audio bits he gave away.

maybe they tied him emotionally to a broken love affair, or a tragedy and he's glad to be rid of them? Or just taking steps to leave behind things that remind him of his youth and how he spent it, most of us have some "spring cleaning" to do.

I on the other hand, cannot give away my car audio without thinking I still care what happens to it. If it's going to go towards hookers and blow I'd just snatch it right back. No soup for you!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

That Colossus is one of the baddest amps of all time. The Power 650 is not far behind. 

Sweet score.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I looked at the pictures again. Man those are cool amps...ahhh the good ole days.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Those look very nice. I have two Power 650's but only one in its original box. Had to have them both worked on to replace the caps and whatnot. Hoping to have these installed in something some day. 

I knew a guy bitd that had one of those Colossus amps in an SVO Mustang on a pair of Alpine 10's. He went through more Mustangs that he did stereo equipment.


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

very nice amps .. great friend you have there
I'd say all 3 amps should land you somewhenre around $1200/1300 (at least that's what I'd pay to get them)


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

You should post all three in the old school show off thread.
Take some really good pics and make us all drool. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

